# Chevy/GMC Power Steering Pump Pulley



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Does anyone happen to know how to remove the pulley from the pump? I would like to use the pump from my own truck as I have proven it is leak-free and reliable, but require the double-pulley from the parts truck.

I thought a 3/8" allen socket fit in the bore, and when hit with an impact would make the pulley unthread from the shaft, but so far, no dice. Maybe I'm going in the wrong direction? Has anyone else done this before?

I tried grabbing a spare pump from the junk pile and found that it didn't even have the hex shaped hole for the tool like the others.

Can anyone point me in the right direction? Is it just a press-fit?

The trucks are '82 and '87 respectively.....


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

"Yes" the pulley is a press fit.
Any automotive machine shop or parts store with one should be able to do the change over for you.
Unless you want to invest in a pulley puller and installer.
 John.............................


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks John. Unfortunately none of the parts places around here have the correct puller/installer hardware so its looking like I'll have to fab something. I'm afraid to put a 3 jaw style puller on it for fear of bending the pulley, but maybe I'll try it on a scrap one first.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Ha! While searching for something in my toolbox I came across a brand-new in package powersteering pump pulley puller/installer set  I remember (vaguely) buying it on sale at Princess Auto (for around $8 or so) thinking 'if I use this just once its worth it'..... Looks like now I get my chance, eh? lol

Lovely....


----------

